# Products to shrink pores??



## corky_ake (Mar 16, 2010)

My mom has asked me to help her find a product that will shrink/reduce her pores. She's 43 and has visibly large pores especially on her cheeks and around her nose. I read something about products with retinol in them??

Anyone have any recommendations for her?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 16, 2010)

I read retinol could be used to shrink pores, but it's a strong product, so maybe a derm would know how to use it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 17, 2010)

If she goes to her family doctor, she can get a prescription of either .01 or .02 Stieva Vitamin A acid gel (or cream). This is the Canadian version of Retin A.

They both have the active ingredient called Tretinoin, which will help her.

A tube costs $18 in Ontario.


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 18, 2010)

retinol can help her, it will renew and give her younger looking skin. if you want something less intense, you can pick it up at any drug stores, but if you want something more intense you need to see a dermatologist.


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Mar 18, 2010)

Help Me by Philosophy has the strongest percentage of retinol in it that can be sold without a prescription, I am currently using it for my pores and its working great.


----------



## corky_ake (Mar 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MiCHELLE_MUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Help Me by Philosophy has the strongest percentage of retinol in it that can be sold without a prescription, I am currently using it for my pores and its working great. Oh really? That's awesome, she doesn't want to go see the doctor about it if she doesn't have to. So I'll tell her about this!! Thank you


----------



## SephoraGirlie (Mar 21, 2010)

Philosophy also came out with a new product called Miracle Worker that is AMAZING. It is a HPR (high performance retinoid) and the best thing about it is it is great for sensitive skin! It is also easy to use they're just simple pads, just wipe them over your face then apply your moisturizer. Retinols and retinoids should be used with sunscreen and can be very intense for some people so use them sparingly. I would recommend using something like a clarisonic too. Being a girl with large pores it has been the only thing I have every used that has actually gotten rid of the majority of my blackheads, therefore reducing the appearance of my pores. Good Luck!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MiCHELLE_MUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Help Me by Philosophy has the strongest percentage of retinol in it that can be sold without a prescription, I am currently using it for my pores and its working great. Ive just recently started to notice pores that werent there before....do you apply help me before or after you moisturize?


----------



## Pink Swoon (Apr 6, 2010)

MAC has a pore minimizing product....Juicystar07 and allthatglitters 21 rave about it in their March favorites. I just checked the website and there's one there called Prep &amp; Prime Skin Refined Zone...I think that's the one.


----------



## marilynnsyrett (Apr 6, 2010)

I dont think there are any skin care products that can actually SHRINK skin pores...


----------



## beautybuff (Apr 8, 2010)

Salicylic acid - a beta hydroxy acid - has the unique ability to penetrate pores. As such, it's the only ingredient that can get into the grime of enlarged pores and clean out the build-up inside. You can find it in most acne treatment products in a drugstore. Mariylnnsyrett is right, though: nothing will actually shrink pores, but things like salicylic acid will help make them appear smaller.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 8, 2010)

Good info in here. THanks ladies!


----------



## federico Calce (Apr 8, 2010)

Faces have that flawless, radiant glow about them. Achieving this complexion could be as easy as unclogging your pores to release the dirt and debris. Although it isn't possible to permanently shrink pores, reducing their appearance is a realistic goal. Taking the right steps to clean and maintain your pores will make your skin feel healthy and look vibrant.


----------

